# heater motor



## Joe West (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all. I posted this at another site without anyone as of yet knowing. I gotta fix this .. LOL, its driving me nuts! 

I have a 2011 Murano SL with Nav. and it seems I've managed to get a twig, or leaf stuck in the heater motor fan. I've done a search online, youtube and such looking for info on where the motor is and the procedure to R&R it. I can't find a thing.

I came across an interesting youtube video regarding a Sentra, I think, where the poster said pay no attention to the service manual as they would have you remove the dashboard. He said removing the gas, break pedals gained him access without removing the dashboard.

My point is, I'm hoping someone knows for sure the procedure on the Murano. I sure don't want to remove the dashboard on this thing if I don't have to. LOL


----------

